# Manual de servicio del Pionner KEH-P3750



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 18, 2015)

Hola a todos , busco por lo manual de servicio del autorradio Pionner KEH-P3750.
Desafortunadamente en la Internet yo no logre  bajar "free" porque los links disponibles estan dañados 
Quizaz alguna buena alma caridosa pueda brindarme con un PDF  , estare eternamente agradecido 
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## osotronico (Oct 26, 2015)

hola amigo, yo tengo varios modelos de Pioneer pero no el Pionner KEH-P3750, el mas parecido que tengo es el Pionner KEH-P3850, veré si puedo conseguir el que necesitas para mañana.
lo único que necesito es que tengas alguna cuenta en dropvox o 4shared.com, ya que los manuales son muy pesados y no me permite cargarlos en esta página.
cualquiera de las dos cuentas es totalmente gratis, solo debes registrarte y ya obtienes la cuenta.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 27, 2015)

osotronico dijo:


> hola amigo, yo tengo varios modelos de Pioneer pero no el Pionner KEH-P3750, el mas parecido que tengo es el Pionner KEH-P3850, veré si puedo conseguir el que necesitas para mañana.
> lo único que necesito es que tengas alguna cuenta en dropvox o 4shared.com, ya que los manuales son muy pesados y no me permite cargarlos en esta página.
> cualquiera de las dos cuentas es totalmente gratis, solo debes registrarte y ya obtienes la cuenta.


Muchas gracias Don osotronico , mui amable ustedes ,yo  tengo cuenta en 4shared.com , ojala lo modelo "3850" sea algo similar a lo "3750" 
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## osotronico (Oct 27, 2015)

aca está el dump: http://www.4shared.com/office/DUNU2rQfce/MANUAL_DEH-3850MP.html

al que necesitas, aún no lo encuentro.


----------



## osotronico (Oct 28, 2015)

amigo, el manual que tu necesitas es de un equipo auto-radio con cassettera?
solicité ese manual al service oficial y me comunicaron que ese modelo es muy antiguo, y ya no tienen ese manual, es mas, tal vez lo tengan en un archivo en donde guardan carpetas pero no digitalizado sino en un manual común (libro)..
cual es el problema que tiene tu equipo? tal vez pueda ayudarte.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 30, 2015)

osotronico dijo:


> amigo, el manual que tu necesitas es de un equipo auto-radio con cassettera?
> solicité ese manual al service oficial y me comunicaron que ese modelo es muy antiguo, y ya no tienen ese manual, es mas, tal vez lo tengan en un archivo en donde guardan carpetas pero no digitalizado sino en un manual común (libro)..
> cual es el problema que tiene tu equipo? tal vez pueda ayudarte.


Bueno en realidad tengo uno dese en mi coche funcionando de maravillas , pero gustaria de tener ao menos lo diagrama esquemactico en las manos  para qualquer eventualidad futura .
!Muchas gracias por tu atencción !
Att, 

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## osotronico (Nov 1, 2015)

amigo, esos equipos son de electrónica simple, para nada complicado. en cuanto me pasen el diagrama te lo envío, pero no te va a hacer falta, cuando tengas una duda, simplemente consulta, aquí estamos para ayudar.. 
abrazo amigo!!!


----------

